# Logitech joystick receiver.



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anybody know if there is any way to get a 2.4ghz receiver for a Logitech wireless joystick, (I can't remember the model). I got it at a thrift store for 4$, (it's 100$+ new), and I didn't know it was supposed to have a receiver. Logitech used to make just the receiver, but they don't anymore. I don't know if a Logitech mouse receiver would work or not.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I suspect the USB-receivers are 'keyed' to the individual joystick/mouse etc; they won't work with another device, even if the same model.

That's very likely why it ended up in a thrift-shop


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

The reason I thought I might be able to find one is that when I called Logitech they were going to send me just the receiver without getting the joystick's serial number or other info. But then the guy checked and they don't stock the receivers anymore.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's most likely cos folks were having problems when 2 or more devices were in close proximity, they caused conflicts with each other.


----------

